# What I made last night



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Did 9 like this in pinks and blues for the flowers


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

debsu said:


> Very pretty!


Thanks....I am in Raleigh..where abouts is Marshall?


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

Very Pretty.


----------



## ninie (Jan 29, 2013)

Your cards are gorgeous! So fresh and delicate.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

As always, just beautiful!!!!

Do you make and sell custom cards? I have an anniversary coming up and would love one custom made.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

laurelarts said:


> As always, just beautiful!!!!
> 
> Do you make and sell custom cards? I have an anniversary coming up and would love one custom made.


http://s1276.photobucket.com/user/Fishn4BBs/library/?sort=3&page=1

Here are pics I have done. Anything appeal?


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Sue Fish said:


> http://s1276.photobucket.com/user/Fishn4BBs/library/?sort=3&page=1
> 
> Here are pics I have done. Anything appeal?


I'll take a look and pm you if I see something that will work, thanks!!!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

You just keep getting better. I know I say it all the time but that's just because it's true.


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Casey47 said:


> You just keep getting better. I know I say it all the time but that's just because it's true.


Awww thanks!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Your usual top standard Sue.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Soooo pretty.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Those are beautiful


----------



## tnbobie (Jan 19, 2014)

Sue Fish said:


> Did 9 like this in pinks and blues for the flowers


What is your base card? TY


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

tnbobie said:


> What is your base card? TY


Regular cardstock


----------



## MinnesotaNative (Nov 10, 2012)

GREAT JOB! !! What kind of punch are you using for the flowers?


----------



## CTSDSS5 (Jan 22, 2013)

I love those with the pink!


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

MinnesotaNative said:


> GREAT JOB! !! What kind of punch are you using for the flowers?


Those were fiskars and recollections


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

very lovely


----------



## janneygirl (Jul 6, 2011)

that is absolutely gorgeous!! thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Absolutely lovely!


----------



## marg 123 (Oct 17, 2012)

Fab


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Sue Fish said:


> Did 9 like this in pinks and blues for the flowers


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

Very pretty !!!


----------



## marciesitton (Jan 12, 2014)

Your cards are beautiful. :thumbup:


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Very nice. :thumbup:


----------

